# Prop sacrifice table



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

The table is from an old deck, the skull is from "The Skull Shoppe", and the blood is "Hot Blood Stix. If possible I will hide a air cannon under the table, and a bowl of candy next to the skull.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

So you are sacrificing props?


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Very cool! I love those blood stix, they work so awesome! Great job!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job 

love how you recycled your deck.


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

nice work, a good support prop


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice job, but I think you want to invert that pentagram to get the hole "goat head / satan" thing going.


----------

